# Reparación ups tripp-lite



## fello123 (Oct 16, 2007)

Saludos a todos.  Estoy reparando un ups tripp-lite omnivs500, este no enciende, probe el voltaje de alterna esta presente, continuando la revisión me encuentro un integrado que deberia darme los pulsos de activación de los reles principales de alimentacion,el integrado tienen el numero 9r6330 aparentemente es de farchild, busco su datasheet y no la encuentro, los voltajes medidos en este integrado son muy bajos,por lo tanto ando buscando,el diagrama electrico de este ups o información de este integrado o como buscarlo en las paginas de datasheet 

gracias soy bastante nuevo en esto


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 28, 2007)

Hola.

en esta dirección:
http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/
Busca este código. FDC6330

Espero que te sirva.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## kreator87 (Sep 5, 2012)

Puede ser que las baterias esten dañadas, hay UPS que no encienden si no tienen una bateria en buen estado, te aconsejo revisar las baterias, retiralas y conectale carga a la bateria por ejemplo un foco de 12VCD al mismo tiempo que mides con el multimetro, si el voltaje de la bateria se cae digamos abajo de 12VCD esta no sirve, yo estoy tomando en cuenta que la bateria es de 12VCD aunque hay UPS que tienen baterias de 6VCD en dado caso pues haz lo mismo


----------



## sancasjosufer (Mar 16, 2014)

Saludos a todos. Estoy reparando un ups tripp-lite omnipro 675, este en modo normal solo me envía 8v para cargar la bateria y cuando realiza su función como ups me genera 160v ac, hay un integrado que tienen el numero 6ABB 69-0652 de STMicroelectronics, busco su datasheet y no la encuentro, si alguien tiene el diagrama de este ups  lo agradecería o información de este integrado; ya que poseo dos equipos los cuales son de uso personal, y estan muy costosos, gracias.. ...


----------



## FER5689 (Jul 1, 2022)

Hola*, *comunidad*.*

Tengo un UPS Tripp Lite modelo SU10000RT3UPM, inicialmente ten*í*a el problema de "I/P FUSE BROKEN", luego de abrir el UPS se encontr*ó *el fusible dañado y fue solucionado, se energiz*ó* y ahora aparece el problema de "BYPASS SCR OTP" en el display*.
¿A*lguien conoce a que se refiere exactamente ese mensaje*?
E*ntiendo que puede ser un problema de los SCR, he buscado el manual en *I*nternet y lo que encontr*é* no da detalles.
*¿A*lguien ha tenido alguna experiencia con estos UPS*?*

Saludos*.*


----------

